

Why I Think the Internet Can Solve Africa's Problems - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/07/09/internet-africa-solutions/

======
coldtea
> _If young people in Africa are exposed to fast, affordable internet, amazing
> things can happen._

Some of them might make a startup and make some money. A lot will immigrate
and have a better life elsewhere. That'd be it.

It wont be some kind of Silicon Valley anytime soon (so that it exports
technology and services and imports money), and as for providing web services
to its own country, sure, but it's not the most basic thing that Africa at
large lacks (that's regarding most of Africa, and especially the impoverished
countries, not something like South Africa).

